# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Tai Min Star [King Tamatoa, NVG Liamone]

## giorgos_249

*Ανοίγω το πρώτο από τα 3 θέματα που θα ανοίξω για ταχύπλοα που θα μπορούσαν να είχαν έρθει στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να έρθει ως Αίολος κάτι ή ως speedrunner για τη γραμμή Πέιραιάς - Ρέθυμνο ή Ραφήνα - Τήνος- Ικαρία - Μεστά - Μυτιλήνη - Σαμοθράκη αρκεί βέβαια να το κρατούσαμε (νομίζω και το Αίολος Εξπρές Ι έκανε κάτι σαν το δεύτερο , όποιος γνωρίζει ας γράψει στο ανάλογο θέμα) .* 

*Δέστε χαρακτηριστικά:*

*Διαστάσεις: 134,00 x 18,90 x 3,24 m*

*Ταχύτητα : 42 κόμβοι*
*Επιβάτες :1116*
*Οχήματα :250*
*Κατασκευή : 1998*

*Φωτογραφίες*

----------


## Νaval22

άσε φίλε καλύτερα που δεν ήρθε,προκόψαμε και απο τα ξαδερφάκια του.... :Wink:  :Mad:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πρέπει να έχει και αυτό παρόμοιους μη οικονομικούς κινητήρες με τους Κεντέρηδες , έτσι δεν είναι; Αλλά αν στη μετασκευή του όταν ερχόταν στην Ελλάδα άλλαζε κινητήρες (εννοείται αν το αγόραζε καποια εταιρεία με καλή οικονομική κατάσταση , όχι καμιά που να το είχε παροπλισμένο λόγω επίσχεσης εργασίας για μήνες ) θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα από τα πιο καλοτάξιδα και ένα από τα πιο αγαπητά πλοία στο Αιγαίο.*

----------


## NGV Liamone

> άσε φίλε καλύτερα που δεν ήρθε,προκόψαμε και απο τα ξαδερφάκια του....


Τώρα πως γίνεται να δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα το συγκεκριμένο εδώ και 8 χρόνια και τα ξαδερφάκια του να έχουν περάσει τα χίλια μύρια. Ίσως η επιλογή των μηχανών του Liamone να τους βγήκε σε αντίθεση με αυτή των Κεντέρηδων. Πάντως ο αδελφός μου που είχε ταξιδέψει για Κορσική μου είχε πει πως ήταν εντυπωσιακότατο :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Καραβαρος ομως δυστηχως GAS TURBINE...

----------


## NGV Liamone

> 


 
Ετσι για να πάρουμ ένα μεζέ από το πολυδάπανο gas turbine του Stena Explorer. Πάντως δίνει πολύ γκάζι το άτιμο. Το Liamone από όσο θυμάμαι είναι συνδυασμός gas turbine / diesel engines.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε από την SNCM και μετονομάστηκε KING TAMATOA. Η νέα του εταιρεία σύμφωνα με τον σουηδό είναι η Raromatai Ferry.*

----------


## Stylianos

και απ'οτι φένεται φρόντισε αμέσως την αντικατάσταση του με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1,αν και πιστευω δεν συγκρίνονται τα δύο πλοία μεταξύ τους...

----------

